# more 585 pics



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

Took a couple of outdoor pics. The color should be more accurate.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

B*tching!!!

Is that a 51 or a 49?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*51cm*



HammerTime-TheOriginal said:


> B*tching!!!
> 
> Is that a 51 or a 49?


Thanks.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

HammerTime-TheOriginal said:


> B*tching!!!
> 
> Is that a 51 or a 49?


I believe it is a 51

Very nice C-40 congrats!
I told you I bet you would keep the 585 & pass the R3 
It is just the quality is so far ahead on the Looks. Nothing against Cervelo per se'
They are a young company & have come a long way in a short time.
But Look has been at this awhile & it really comes through.

The color is interesting in the outdoor light. It is not really red-red is it?
Almost a bit of pink coral color coming through. 

Congrats again isn't a new ride of this caliber the best? 

PS: any idea where you are weight wise with this build?


----------



## shaun (Feb 20, 2006)

Does the 51cm frame suit someone 5'8" with a 79cm inseam measurement? (ie, slightly long in the torso?)


----------



## tsteahr (Dec 29, 2002)

Wow! That is Killer!


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*no pink..*

As best I can tell, it's the same orangish red that LOOK has previously used to accent paint schemes, like those on the Jalabert edition frames.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

Hi C-40
Whats up with that seat being pushed so far forward. I know you are the king of geometry questions and havebeen the fit question king nailed but it looks like the seat is pushed way forward.  Great looking bike btw!


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*not too forward...*

The angle of these pics is deceptive. Part of the look is due to the fact that the FSA clamp system has a lot of material far behind the back end of the clamp. The saddle is a Fizik Gobi with rails that extend forward more than most saddles. I have 1.5cm of rail behind the clamp and 2.5 in front. With another brand of saddle this might be perfectly centered. The only other 2-bolt posts with less setback are the kinda ugly, like the Thomson bent post or one of the many straight-up designs, which would be even worse, but the opposite direction. I won't use a single bolt model. The angle adjustment sucks.

I'm also debating on getting a 10mm shorter stem and moving the saddle back about 5mm for net decrese in reach of 5mm. Right now I've got at least 5mm more reach than I'm used to and it will take awhile to see if I can handle it.


----------



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

C-40 said:


> I'm also debating on getting a 10mm shorter stem and moving the saddle back about 5mm for net decrese in reach of 5mm. Right now I've got at least 5mm more reach than I'm used to and it will take awhile to see if I can handle it.


Given how far forward your saddle is I think that would be a good idea, especially if your current stem length is greater than 100mm.

Man, that's a RED bike. No doubt a real eye catcher in person. I'm a red man myself, but I almost think black tires and bar tape (or at least red/black two-tone) would give a nicer color balance. I have the white Credit Agricole 585 frame with lots of red accents (some posters thought too much) - I still have the red/black tires but switched to white handlebar tape, and I think it looks better.


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

*Black Components*

Just a personal preference, but the red/red would probably look awesome with black wheels (i.e. Rolf Vigor RS / Mavic ES), bar tape, etc. to set off the frame.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*Ksyrium ES...*

I've already changed out the wheelset to Ksyrium ES. The bar tape will wait until later. Might as well get some use out of it.


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

*More Pics w/ ES*

Can you post a new picture or two showing off the ES wheelset? I'd like to see how the bike looks. Can't make up my mind between the red/red (is it too flashy too much bling) or going with a simple color like the white?


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

*Jebeesus.*

You guys are are reel bad influence. I know now why I avoid this forum. Me wants one. Bad. Sweet bike, BTW.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*more pics*

Here's the ES wheels.


----------



## asawlrider123456789 (Dec 22, 2005)

mmmmmmmm, good. Nice bike. My size and everything. That's one delicous cycle.


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

*C-40: FSA Cranks*

C-40, how do you like your FSA cranks? I've heard there not as stiff as Shimano? Trying to decide on Dura-Ace or FSA Mega-Exo.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

Nice bike C-40

- uscsig51. I've had D.A. in the past and am using the Mega-Exo's on my 555. I can't tell if there's any difference in stiffness.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*can't help...*

When you weigh 133, any crank is stiff enough. Mine is a triple with an ISIS BB. I've got three of these cranks. They work great for me.


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

*Cranks*

Thanks. Can you calculate the load difference between your 133 lb. frame and a 6'-3", 215lb. frame  

In any event, I can't wait to get my 585 Team Agricole frame (57 cm, XL) w/ Dura-Ace built. I went with FSA "K" components for the stem, handlebars and seat post. Just trying to decide on a set of black wheels (trying to avoid Mavics, if possible). Everyone at the LBS seem to concur that Mavic's are easier to service. Is this true or does Mavic have a marketing monopoly. Everyone seems to complain about American Classics, Easton and the likes. So my choices are Dura-Ace 7801 SL's, Ksyrium ES, or older Ksyrium SSC (used), FSA RD-600 (does American Classic provide the hubs?)?


----------

